# New to Trapping



## portsteel

So I have been doing some trial trapping on a buddy of mine"s land. I have used tuna on all of my sets and have turned up nothing. I am starting to think that it is the fact that i have not boiled or dyed or waxed my trap. Is this something that i would do using a **** cuff ? Also round the Minot way is tuna not something that works very well ? Thanks for any help !!!


----------



## ninjaswede

If your trapping **** you dont need to wax or dye. Wax will make your traps faster but it can cause some misfires too. If you trap water I like minnows. Make a pool, then add minnows. Dead ones I use in a pocket set on a bank. This time of year sweet smelling baits work well. When it gets cold I use mostly fish baits. You can get cheap bullheads and rough fish from bait dealers. **** love it. If you shoot a deer save the fat and glands, and melt the fat with some water until its runny like bacon grease then add tarsal gland scent just like you use deer hunting. Then cool it in a jar and seal it up. Its killer for yotes! Ever wonder how Coyotes always find a cripple deer before we do? They are smelly in the fall. Take advantage of that. Sheeps wool works well to hold liquid scents and adds a nice smell too


----------



## portsteel

that actually helps a lot ! where would i get some sheeps wool ?


----------



## Sask hunter

Sardines works good for ***** too


----------



## portsteel

I have heard that marshmallows work pretty good as well, y'all get any using them ?


----------



## ninjaswede

Minnesota traps has allot of great stuff, like wool. F&T as well. I wouldn't be afraid to just look around for a farm that has sheep. The wool tears off all over the place. Early fall late summer **** like corn, apple, plumb,apricot scent. Anise and vinilla also work. Make flat sets with a backer behind your scent and sift dry dirt over the trap if you are using scent alone. Just like you would a coyote set. Also look for trails between water and corn fields. Or near a grove of basswood. My favorite is fence lines where **** stretch a square of fence and use that spot daily, then hang a snare. Dont use carion or rotten meat you will get skunks... ALLOT of skunks


----------



## portsteel

skunks are not what i am going after for trapping. I am just hitting it soft to see how i like it, but so far i think i am pretty addicted already. I am just waiting to get my first animal. I will look at the sites and thank you for your help so far.


----------



## Trapping Pa

Here in Pa I have had great results with my DP's just mixing up cheap cat foot and the small marshmallows. I per mix it up in a large Baggie and I pour it right into the trap. I also throw just a lil bit on the ground around the trap. It works well for me. Give it a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Quack_Kills

If you are using the **** cuffs or Duke DPs, just take a large marshmallow and stuff it into the bottom, dribble a little bit of shellfish oil on top of it. Then stake your cuff down on a creek edge where you have found sign, and boom. Very simple.

I like to take a marshmallow and set it out by the trap so they get one for free and are more anxious to reach into the trap to grab the other one. 2 marshmallows for one **** is a fair trade in my book.


----------



## Quack_Kills

Going back to your OP, I see that you didn't boil your traps. I would do that so they at least get a layer of rust on them. You don't want to wax them if you are doing water sets as you will just get misfires. Rust them up good, dye them if you would like, then take tin foil and wrap the shiny side around your pan and set in the water staked down. You want it a few inches under water with your trap firmly bedded. When the **** comes by on the bank, he will see the shiny pan and mistake it for a shellfish. This has also worked for mink. Make sure you are staked good though.


----------



## portsteel

Quack_Kills said:


> Going back to your OP, I see that you didn't boil your traps. I would do that so they at least get a layer of rust on them. You don't want to wax them if you are doing water sets as you will just get misfires. Rust them up good, dye them if you would like, then take tin foil and wrap the shiny side around your pan and set in the water staked down. You want it a few inches under water with your trap firmly bedded. When the **** comes by on the bank, he will see the shiny pan and mistake it for a shellfish. This has also worked for mink. Make sure you are staked good though.


i was thinking that boiling and dying my traps was a good idea from the get go, but now that i have you saying it is better to do it than not i am def going to do it.


----------



## portsteel

Quack_Kills said:


> If you are using the **** cuffs or Duke DPs, just take a large marshmallow and stuff it into the bottom, dribble a little bit of shellfish oil on top of it. Then stake your cuff down on a creek edge where you have found sign, and boom. Very simple.
> 
> I like to take a marshmallow and set it out by the trap so they get one for free and are more anxious to reach into the trap to grab the other one. 2 marshmallows for one **** is a fair trade in my book.


well for a creekbed here in Nd they are few and far between, however i have seen alot of activity around reeds and ponds. would you reccomend staking them close to the reeds or maybe 10 to 15 yards away from them ?


----------



## portsteel

also it is going to be getting a little frosty here in Nd pretty soon, any recommendations for bait that wont freeze


----------



## coyote sniper

a little fish oil or a **** lure will work after freeze up! some bird (duck goose grouse etc) guts I am sure they would also like!


----------



## portsteel

Thanks for all the help !!!


----------



## portsteel

So I got permission to trap at an old grain silo that is apparently riddled with **** and skunk. Is there anyway i can dispatch of a skunk before it sprays? Also i have heard that honeybuns work wonders in live traps. Any suggestions ?


----------



## portsteel

Disregard on silo it is an grain elevator


----------



## trapperroscoe

If I were you I would find the **** sign first then stake my dp fill up with cat food about three fourths of the way up or a little more with seafood cat food you want the fishy smell then take some fish oil and squirt some on it and around the set then break a branch about 2 or three feet tall so the scent travels and put a few drops of lure on a branch and your done


----------



## ninjaswede

In my opinion leaving some bait outside of the DP is risky. If that particular bait tastes bad to that particular **** you wont get him to go for more in the trap. The bait trapperroscoe described sounds safe to me. But I personally just like the scent of the bait to do the work. I use my left over plastic baits from bass fishing behind the trigger and use some scent. I have a jar of power bait crayfish that I soak in anise oil. Pop in the trap and done. The cat food bait is very popular I think its a good one.

Hey trappers lets keep up the posts. Its soon time to fill our stretchers! :beer:


----------

